# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Hej Vaere Saa Venlig hehe

## Vladimir

Hi, well i am looking for somebody to help me with my danish because although i am a very quick learner and have mastered english in about 2 years  :P  danish is very easy for me as the similarity to english and GERMAN also, however there are still stands many aspects in which  find a hassle! 
Pleeeeease somebody from ANYWHERE preferebly Scandinavia, but an where help me, Just be almost like a sort of aid and help correct whatever mistakes i make when learning! 
Also just to add. . is scotland where i study a scandinavian country or not, because to my knowlegde Scotland was first rule by norwegian Vikings however i may be very wrong as my Geschichte(i can't remember   ::   ) is quite bad!  
Any replies will be most helpful thank you 
Vladimir Gurlokovich 
Danke schoen xx

----------


## Vladimir

Ich hasse die aussprache :P 
The worst thing is the pronounciation  ::

----------


## Kamion

Ich kann dir helfen, wenn du das m

----------


## Vladimir

Vielen dank kamion, also, bin ich ein bisschen doof so , wie heisst du? ist es kamion? deinname?
Also, hast du ein handy und wir koennen texten, wenn ich ein problem habe? ich werd dir einen mitteilungen schicken und dann kansst du mir texten, weil fuer mich, gibts sehr viele probleme mit 'plurals' usw auf daenisch, zum beispiel, ich hab eine woerterbuch gekauft, und was mehr? gibts keine plurals  ::

----------


## Kamion

Ich heisse nicht Kamion, mein Name ist Daniel. Warum sollen wir ein Handy benutzen? Kannst du mir nicht die Texte hier schreiben?  Ich will dir gern helfen, aber ich meine, dass es besser ist, wenn wir die Texte via die Intern

----------


## Vladimir

In ordnung, das geht, aber fuer mich ist es ganz schneller!  Ich kann auch vielleicht Msn sprechen, weil ich es auch hab'! 
Also, dann. . weiss nicht was ich sagen soll 
Tschuess

----------


## Kamion

MSN ist gut. Just let me know when you need some help.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Ich hasse die aussprache :P 
> The worst thing is the pronounciation

 Jeg synes at den danske udtale er den smukkeste ting i verden - dens lyd er som fuglesang af traekkefugle paa deres vej over marker og skov. O du blide lyd af "roedgroed med floede"...   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kamion

> Jeg synes at den danske udtale er den smukkeste ting i verden - dens lyd er som fuglesang af traekkefugle paa deres vej over marker og skov. O du blide lyd af "roedgroed med floede"...

 Imponerande VendingMachine. N

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=Kamion] 

> Jeg synes at den danske udtale er den smukkeste ting i verden - dens lyd er som fuglesang af traekkefugle paa deres vej over marker og skov. O du blide lyd af "roedgroed med floede"...

 N

----------


## bad manners

Behold ye vending fury that shall on thee unleash. 
Ooops, too late.

----------


## Kamion

[quote]Quote: 
F

----------


## VendingMachine

[quote=Kamion]
No offence taken, I didn

----------


## Zhenya

I must say I agree Kamion ("Danish is an extremely awful language, danish people constantly sound as though they have porridge in their throats. To compensate this they talk louder.") sounding awful that is... 
They seem to be just about vomiting in every sentense...

----------

[quote=VendingMachine][quote=Kamion] 

> Jeg synes at den danske udtale er den smukkeste ting i verden - dens lyd er som fuglesang af traekkefugle paa deres vej over marker og skov. O du blide lyd af "roedgroed med floede"...

 N

----------


## Zhenya

Thank god for difference in tastes!...

----------


## brett

I find Danish to be a language on a high-wire, aesthetically. I think that in the wrong mouth, especially when a Dane is yelling, they sound like they're mentally retarded. I'm not being funny. I mean that. But, in a soft-spoken person, it is smooth and beautiful. No hard consonants abruptly interupting the words. The only thing I don't like about the Swedish spoken language, is the emphasis on the the last syllable. I don't understand that. But, sometimes when I learn the meaning and purpose of language's quirk that I started out dis-liking, I learn to enjoy it. Like with Danish. On cassette tapes teaching Danish, they get the speakers to be as unelegant as possible. So my initial response was "F@# this language, it's disgusting!". But... in the right mouth? Beautiful! It's an art to speak Danish without sounding retarded. And some Danes most certainly have mastered its polar opposite, as far as my ears tell me, by making it gorgeous.

----------

